# Ozzy's day at the Somerset show.



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Well Ozzy had a great day at the Somerset show, he was awarded 1st place in his Open class + his 2nd PC + Best of Breed, and in his misc classes he was placed 1st and 2nd, Another very hot day inside the hall, but at least they had the air con running . Was also finally nice to meet up with BSH from the forum and have a chat. best wishes.......CHRIS.


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

yay well done he is sooooo handsome  by the way what is misc?


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Misc = Miscellaneous or Side classes.


----------



## fluffball (Jun 2, 2011)

looks like you had a pretty good day, well done Ozzy :thumbup:


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

Well done Ozzy, looks like you've had a rather eventful day


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Gorg looks very regal.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Well done Ozzy :thumbup: He looks gorgeous - do Maine Coons get get larger pens, he certainly seems comfortable all stretched out


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Lynn, the double pens dont come as standard im afraid you have to pay an extra fee for a double pen, if i put the Oz in a single pen i would get done for cruelty im sure lol...he loves to stretch out as he is in the pic......best wishes........Chris


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

raggs said:


> if i put the Oz in a single pen i would get done for cruelty im sure lol


Hehehe. I think I may need to get double pens for Muffin, it's a squeeze to get her out through the door of the pen!


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

BSH said:


> Hehehe. I think I may need to get double pens for Muffin, it's a squeeze to get her out through the door of the pen!


Thats for sure....she is a proper " pudding " lol


----------

